# Race Face Next (SL) Kurbel bis 2009



## Giuliano.B (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin etwas ratlos. Ich habe noch nie eine Kurbel gesehen auf der "Next SL" steht. Sondern nur welche auf denen Next steht. Und die Kurbeln die als Next "SL" Kurbel angeboten werden haben auch nur Bild einer Kurbel auf der nur "Next" steht und sich optisch garnicht unterscheidet. Die meisten Gewichtsangaben egal ob für eine Next oder eine Next SL liegt bei 730gramm. Nur manche Next SL-Angebote werden mit 695gramm angegeben. Gibt es überhaupt eine Next "SL" Kurbel und umgangssprachlich sagte man zur altne Next, Next SL? Klärt mich mal bitte auf. Also Fakt ist, ich habe noch nie eine Next SL Kurbel gesehen (auf der auch "SL" draufsteht)











Ist das z.B. eine Next SL Kurbel obwohl nur "Next" drauf steht. hääää? Seit Monaten schon quält mich diese Frage. Und ich würde jetzt nämlich versuchen noch schnell eine alte Next SL zu kaufen bevor es die nichtmehr gibt. Die neue ist hässlich und passt nicht zu meinen alten Next SL-Teilen






Das hab ich jetzt noch gefunden. Ist aber soweit ich gesheen habe nur ein Prototyp für 2009. Optisch auch nicht das wahre vom Dekor






Und hier isses angeblich auch eine SL, aber es steht nur Next drauf. Also was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer Next und einer Next SL Kurbel? Und wie erkenn ich den wenn da nichtmal "SL" draufsteht. Oder gibts wie schon gesaht nur eine und umgangssprachlich sagt man "SL" zur normelen Next? Bei Bikeaction ist die Next und die Next SL, je 2010er Modell, auch gleich schwer. Und da gibts irgendwien welche mit Stahlwelle und anscheint auch Titanwelle?


----------



## mr320 (24. Januar 2010)

Mach es dir nicht so schwer und frag bei Bikeaction nach. Genauer sollte es dir eh keiner sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt bikeaction angeschrieben und gerade mit dem Rockyhändler meines Vertrauens teleföniert. Gab wohl nur die Next Kurbel und umganssprachlich sagen viele zu ihr "SL" dazu weil´s halt die dickste Kurbel ist. Die Gewichtsunterschiede aus den Angaben kommen wohl durch den Unterschied zwischen welchen mit Titan und welchen mit Stahlwelle.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Januar 2010)

Moin!

In 2010 gibt es eine echte Sl mit Titanwelle:

In
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In 2009 gab es nur die "normale" mit Stahlwelle. Als Serie:







oder OEM





Robert


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Januar 2010)

Ah thx. Dann versuch ich noch eine alte Next abzugreifen mit den alten Kettenblättern. Die "neue" Next hat die Blätter der Next SL die mir nicht so sehr gefallen. Außerdem soll die 2010er Next auch nurnoch Restbestände alter Kurbeln mit neuen Blättern sein ;(. Die neue Next SL passt leider optisch nicht zu den alten Nexteilen und generell gefällt mir die neue SL Serie nicht so gut


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. Mai 2010)

Ahoi,
akute Krise.
Nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr mal die Next-Kurbel gegönnt hatte, habe ich sie jetzt montiert und drei Mal durch den Taunus gefahren. Vorhin entdeckte ich beim Putzen voller Freude einen großen Abplatzer an der Kettenblattaufnahme. Um genau zu schauen, ob es wirklich nur ein Lackabplatzer ist oder ein kapitaler Bruch, wollte ich die Kurbel demontieren. Wenn ich die Kurbel nach Anleitung (8er Inbus, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn usw.) abschrauben will, kommt mir der integrierte Abzieher mit entgegen. Die Kurbel geht natürlich so keinen Millmeter runter.
Wenn ich meine Deus und Cadence Kurbeln recht im Kopf habe, haben diese am Abzieher ein Linksgewinde.
Wie bekomme ich die Kurbel runter?


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7186178&postcount=4


----------



## saturno (24. Mai 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7186178&postcount=4



am besten direkt bike action kontatieren und fragen bevor was bei der demontage kaputt geht und eine garantieübernahme dann abgelehnt wird.


----------

